
The Edison light (1880) [pdf] - sturza
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/os-1/3/18.full.pdf
======
hn3333
Possibly off topic but is there any good resource to read old newspapers,
preferably searchable and in PDF format? I'd love to read about WW1 and WW2
and the inventions of the 19th and 20th century as if they were news now.

